# Happy Labor Day



## smokin peachey (Sep 4, 2020)

Just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Labor Day. Thank you to those who have labored and those who continue to labor and have contributed to the strength, prosperity, and well-being of our country. Thank you to the essential workers who continued on through Covid. Hopefully by next year this time it will all be history.  Thanks to the great admin and mod team here at SMF for all your labors great place here!

So what’s everyone smoking this weekend or doing to celebrate?

I think I might hit the tractor pulls Sunday night at the county fair. I’m sure there will be some cooking this weekend also just not sure what yet.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 4, 2020)

Amen, Peachey!!
And "Have a Great Labor Day Weekend" from the Bear too.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 4, 2020)

Same to you!  Making a Brisket, starting tonight at 11pm.  Low and slow, hoping to be ready by 4pm Saturday.
Enjoy!


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 4, 2020)

Well said! Happy Labor Day to all. Likely doing fatties. Thinking a chicken Parmesan, Philly cheesesteak and inside out ABT fatties.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 4, 2020)

Well said Peach, have a great holiday weekend and stay safe! I'm gonna smoke a little 4lb boneless prime. RAY


----------



## robrpb (Sep 4, 2020)

Happy Labor Day to all!!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 4, 2020)

I gots to labor all weekend. Not cooking in the Northeast

Chris


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 4, 2020)

Happy Labor Day! Just finished making a batch of Honey Roasted Almonds. Will be smoking a 14 lb packer, probably Saturday night, Sunday night at the latest. 

Everyone stay safe.


----------



## kruizer (Sep 4, 2020)

Have a great Labor Day weekend to all and stay well.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 4, 2020)

I would like to add a BIG THANK YOU to our law enforcement officers also.  Thank you for protecting  and serving us.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 4, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> I gots to labor all weekend. Not cooking in the Northeast
> 
> Chris


Thanks for your labor my friend


----------



## Motorboat40 (Sep 4, 2020)

Happy labor day everyone! I was doing a brisket starting Saturday night but that got moved to start Sunday to have our little cook out Monday. Family is already having a cookout Sunday so we changed plans we are just supposed to bring sides to this one. I'm thinking a small 6 lb pork butt will make a great side dish to bring what do yall think?


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 4, 2020)

Motorboat40 said:


> Happy labor day everyone! I was doing a brisket starting Saturday night but that got moved to start Sunday to have our little cook out Monday. Family is already having a cookout Sunday so we changed plans we are just supposed to bring sides to this one. I'm thinking a small 6 lb pork butt will make a great side dish to bring what do yall think?


Sounds great


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 4, 2020)

Sounds like my kind of "side" dish.


----------



## tanglefoot (Sep 4, 2020)

Got a couple of chuckies in the fridge to smoke up this weekend. Thinkin' burnt ends for one and sammy meat for the other. Everyone enjoy the weekend!!!!


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 4, 2020)

Yo


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 4, 2020)

Happy Labor day to all.  I'm a little embarrassed to mention this on this forum but my wifey has elected to have a low country boil...Baby potatoes, Andouille sausage, corn, shrimp, crab legs...


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 4, 2020)

PPG1 said:


> Happy Labor day to all.  I'm a little embarrassed to mention this on this forum but my wifey has elected to have a low country boil...Baby potatoes, Andouille sausage, corn, shrimp, crab legs...


Pretty sure plenty of people here would enjoy that. Nothing to be embarrassed about. Plus you know what they say “Happy wife happy life”!


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 5, 2020)

PPG1 said:


> Happy Labor day to all.  I'm a little embarrassed to mention this on this forum but my wifey has elected to have a low country boil...Baby potatoes, Andouille sausage, corn, shrimp, crab legs...


That sounds delicious


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Sep 5, 2020)

Happy Labor Day to everyone.  Hopefully grilling some Vortex wings on the Weber!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 5, 2020)

Happy Labor Day to all as well! I also have a 6 pound pork butt I'm going to smoke tomorrow.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 6, 2020)

Have a pork butt going in the MES right now. Making modified versions of 

 chilerelleno
 jalapeño cilantro lime coleslaw and 

 Dutch
 wicked beans to go with it.


----------

